
Christopher Kraft, NASA’s Face and Voice of Mission Control, Dies at 95 - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/22/science/christopher-kraft-dead-nasa.html
======
kayfox
Godspeed, Christopher Kraft, you left our tiny marble a better place than when
you came. We will ever strive to meet you dedication to the cause of
exploration for all mankind.

------
rmason
Christopher Kraft and Gene Kranz were the two people that I associated with
mission control growing up. I don't think I missed a launch until well into
the Space Shuttle program. By then they became almost routine.

Even then I didn't pass up a chance to see lift off. As I detailed on here
once before I sat with a client and we watched the Challenger disaster
together.

------
jbverschoor
2 days after the anniversary. To me it seems like he either was done and just
let himself go, or got too emotional for his body to handle.

------
GoofballJones
This is sad to hear. I just started re-watching “From the Earth to the Moon”,
which I haven’t seen since it first came out...but HBO finally made an HD
version. Mr. Kraft was portrayed as a no-nonsense, pragmatic administrator and
engineer.

------
djbelieny
I did not expect the news of the death of Mr. Kraft to hit me as hard as it
did, I never met him personally but somehow I felt very connected to him and
his history when I read the book "Failure is not an option". Go with God Mr.
Kraft, you have left such a tremendous legacy I don't even think we can thank
you enough.

~~~
dblohm7
"Failure is not an option" is Gene Kranz's book.

~~~
djbelieny
I know but it tells a lot of the histor and stories about his interaction with
Chris Kraft. In reality the history of both men and of the space program as we
know it is very intertwined. Gene was like the "Hand of the King" to Chris.

~~~
djbelieny
Funny how I knew I would get the "that's Gene's book" comment as soon as
posted it ;)

